# Moving from BC and looking for secret gems across Canada



## Zorno (15 Jun 2008)

Hi there

I'm posted from Victoria to Quebec this year, and my wife and I are trying to plan the trip.   

Just wondering if there is anyone out there that has some great hints or awesome little spots that you have discovered across the prairies that would help make the trip as fun and interesting as it can be.   If you could point me to a similar thread or a good online resource for trip planning of this nature then that would be awesome, but any good stories (or lessons hard-learned) would be appreciated.

One thing that we are looking for are spots that are cat-friendly as we have (perhaps unwisely) decided to bring the psycho...er...cute little fur ball with us


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jun 2008)

If you get a chance to stop in Lethbridge, Alberta, go to the Nikka Yuko Japanese Garden.  I remember it (as a very young child) as the Peace Gardens.  Absolutely gorgeous.  You'll have to Google a hotel for the cat.  

Also, if you were to swing through the USA, Mount Rushmore and the Black Hills are something to see.  (I know it's not Canada!!)


----------



## foresterab (15 Jun 2008)

In southern Alberta....Royal Tyrell Museam for the dinosaurs.  Don't care what age you are they're pretty neat.

Thunder Bay, Ontario.  Go check out the Hoito resturant for authentic Finnish cusine..Finnish pancakes are great!.  Also the Terry Fox statue outside of town, Sleeping Giant Provincial Park and you might be able to get some fishing in while travelling N. Ontario.


----------



## ex-Sup (15 Jun 2008)

foresterab said:
			
		

> Thunder Bay, Ontario.  Go check out the Hoito resturant for authentic Finnish cusine..Finnish pancakes are great!.  Also the Terry Fox statue outside of town, Sleeping Giant Provincial Park and you might be able to get some fishing in while travelling N. Ontario.


Thanks for the plug! Great thing (or not so great thing; depends on your perspective  ) about Thunder Bay is you have no choice but to drive through it. You might also want to take in Fort William Historical Park, Kakabeka Falls or pick yourself some amethyst. This might help:
http://www.visitthunderbay.com/index.asp?page=things
Though you might want to bring your rubber boots (or an ark)...its been a tad bit rainy lately.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jun 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Thanks for the plug! Great thing (or not so great thing; depends on your perspective  ) about Thunder Bay is you have no choice but to drive through it. You might also want to take in Fort William Historical Park, Kakabeka Falls or pick yourself some amethyst. This might help:
> http://www.visitthunderbay.com/index.asp?page=things
> Though you might want to bring your rubber boots (or an ark)...its been a tad bit rainy lately.


Negative, Hightway 17 goes around T'bay.  But Hwy 17B goes thru town.  I just returned from a long haul out west, I can tell you that there are loads of Comfort Inns and Best Westerns along the side of the highway.   In Moose Jaw, there's the home of the Snowbirds, so probably a museum.  Kingston, ON, has Fort Henry that will start it's summer program soon of daily drill routines and noon salutes. If you're coming down the 400 from Sudbury {TCH 17} there's Canada's Wonderland between Barrie and TO.
Cheers and enjoy the trip!!!
Keep the Shiny side up!
BYTD


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

ThunderBay is nice until you get downtown.  Then it turns onto quite possibly the dirtiest downtown district I've ever seen in Canada.  With the exception of downtown Vancouver, and *maybe* Oshawa.  **shudderz**


----------



## ex-Sup (16 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Negative, Hightway 17 goes around T'bay.  But Hwy 17B goes thru town.


In what world? I've lived here for 34 years...I think I know what I'm talking about. If you're referring to the fact that the highway doesn't go directly downtown, that is true. But, 11/17 does not bypass the city in any way. BTW, they got rid of the "B" designation a long time ago. Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## ex-Sup (16 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> ThunderBay is nice until you get downtown.  Then it turns onto quite possibly the dirtiest downtown district I've ever seen in Canada.  With the exception of downtown Vancouver, and *maybe* Oshawa.  **shudderz**


True, there are some not so nice parts of town. But what city doesn't have that? I've seen some pretty crappy parts of other cities. Take the good with the bad right? Ever been to Superior, Wisconsin? It's about 3hrs south of the Bay right next to the city of Duluth, MN. The going joke here is as follows, "Superior, the place where people from Thunder Bay go to feel better about themselves!"  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> True, there are some not so nice parts of town. But what city doesn't have that? I've seen some pretty crappy parts of other cities. Take the good with the bad right? Ever been to Superior, Wisconsin? It's about 3hrs south of the Bay right next to the city of Duluth, MN. The going joke here is as follows, "Superior, the place where people from Thunder Bay go to feel better about themselves!"  ;D



Is it worth throwing on NBC suit and checking it out?  What with todays gas prices and all


----------



## ex-Sup (16 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Is it worth throwing on NBC suit and checking it out?  What with todays gas prices and all


Maybe the NBC suit is a bit much, but I can truly say that I cringed when I drove through downtown. I know friends who have done a bar crawl...makes me shudder thinking about it. I'll be in Duluth, MN (on the other side of the river) next week for a football camp. If I get over the bridge (there are some worthwhile stores away from downtown) I'll take some pics. Anyway, gas is still cheaper in the US. We're paying $1.39/l here; even at $4.50/g or whatever it is, it's still cheaper.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jun 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> In what world? I've lived here for 34 years...I think I know what I'm talking about. If you're referring to the fact that the highway doesn't go directly downtown, that is true. But, 11/17 does not bypass the city in any way. BTW, they got rid of the "B" designation a long time ago. Hope this clarifies things.



IIRC, the highway takes a bipass...whether it's designation is 17B or whatever.  But you do exit/turn off the highway to get into town...I do know that getting into the Super 8 with a T/T is loads of fun!!!  Travel Lodge was nice on the way out of town.  Regards BYT


----------



## ex-Sup (16 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> IIRC, the highway takes a bipass...whether it's designation is 17B or whatever.  But you do exit/turn off the highway to get into town


I guess it depends on the way you look at it. The highway runs through part of the city...there's still a lot of Thunder Bay west of the highway. For example, to me the 401 runs through Toronto. Does it take you downtown? No, not even close, but your are still within the confines of the city itself. Whatever works for you. My original point was that there's really no way to avoid Thunder Bay (whether it's the outskirts or whatever); there's only one highway through northwestern Ontario.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jun 2008)

Of course, then again, I could've just had an anal-cranial inversion and was thinking of Kenora, not Thunderbay.  17 comes in from the north, doglegs, then continues.  The Landmark Inn is very nice, but is on the outskirts of the city.
Sorry for my confusion.... 8)  :-\


----------



## ex-Sup (16 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Of course, then again, I could've just had an anal-cranial inversion and was thinking of Kenora, not Thunderbay.  17 comes in from the north, doglegs, then continues.  The Landmark Inn is very nice, but is on the outskirts of the city.
> Sorry for my confusion.... 8)  :-\


Hey, don't worry about it. We had a huge storm a week and a half ago that washed out some highways...you would have been SOL wherever you were.
Landmark eh. Well I live on the opposite end of town, where 61 comes up from the US. Now, there's a scenic drive; Thunder Bay to Duluth. Very popular with our friends south of the border.


----------



## dimsum (16 Jun 2008)

Check out Saskatoon...it's a pretty nice-looking city.  Drive as fast as the city cops will let you through Regina, you're not missing much  ;D 

In Manitoba, since you're here for the summer, Gimli's not a bad spot.  It can't match the beaches in BC, but it was the capital of New Iceland...that's gotta count for something  :


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Drive as fast as the city cops will let you through Regina, you're not missing much  ;D



Ya thats *if* you don't freeze to death.


----------



## FSTO (17 Jun 2008)

If you take the #1 stop at Cyprus Hills, you will be blown away with the views and the camping. Turn north at Swift Current and go to Sask Landing for great fishing, sailing on Lake Diefenbaker and hiking the coulee hills. Take in the Spa and the tunnels in Moose Jaw. As for Regina take a look at Wascana park which surrounds the legislative buildings, there is also an Imax and science museum within the park. If you have the time take in a game at Taylor field and watch the Roughriders lay a whippin on the opposition. As you reach Moosimin head south to Kenosee Provincial park for gambling, camping and waterslides.

If you take 16, North Battleford, Saskatoon, Batoche (Louis Riel's last stand) are great stops. If you continue on 16 past Saskatoon, stop at Lake of the Prairies for the best Walleye fishing in Canada and then visit Riding Mountain National Park which is a beautiful place in Western Manitoba. Once you get to Winnipeg head north to Grand Beach which easily rivals anything BC has to offer.

This is just a taste of what is available in MB and SK. There is a whole lot more if you are willing to look a little.


----------



## Kirkhill (17 Jun 2008)

I'd echo the comments on Lethbridge and Saskatoon ( and Gimli isn't bad either).  I would also add my personal favourite, Waterton-Glacier Park.  Other interesting sites are Writing-On-Stone on the Milk River in Alberta, and Cypress Hills.  You might also look in at Batoche.

If you have the time to do a bit of Zig-Zagging then I would come out of the mountains in the South via the Crowsnest, follow the general line of Highway 3 to Lethbridge then head north to Drumheller and the Tyrrell.  In Saskatchewan I like the rivers, either the South Saskatchewan/Lake Diefebaker around Elbow and Outlook and on into Saskatoon, or the North Saskatchewan via the Yellowhead which will take you into the vicinity of Batoche.  There is a particularly gorgeous spot on the Yellowhead just between Borden and Saskatoon with a pullout on the North Side of the Highway.

The Yellowhead from Saskatoon is about as boring as Highway 1 but it makes up for it in the Dauphin, Riding Mountain, Assiniboine Valley area.


----------



## lynzi (17 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> ThunderBay is nice until you get downtown.  Then it turns onto quite possibly the dirtiest downtown district I've ever seen in Canada.  With the exception of downtown Vancouver, and *maybe* Oshawa.  **shudderz**


Not true, try downtown Winnipeg

If you can go through edmonton, try the West Edmonton mall. It may not be a "beautiful gem", but it's the biggest mall in Canada and has a huge indoor waterpark.


----------



## LCIS227 (17 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If you get a chance to stop in Lethbridge, Alberta, go to the Nikka Yuko Japanese Garden.  I remember it (as a very young child) as the Peace Gardens.  Absolutely gorgeous.  You'll have to Google a hotel for the cat.
> 
> Also, if you were to swing through the USA, Mount Rushmore and the Black Hills are something to see.  (I know it's not Canada!!)



The Peace Gardens are on the Manitoba / North Dakota border near Boissevin. 

It's a very impressive garden, takes about 2-3 hours.

I would probably take the Yellowhead highway from edmonton to highway 1 which ends about midway between Brandon/Winnipeg. It's much more scenic than the transcanada.

Through Ontario make sure to stop in Kenora / Falcon Beach. Very nice cottage town.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jun 2008)

LCIS227 said:
			
		

> The Peace Gardens are on the Manitoba / North Dakota border near Boissevin.



Thanks for the correction.  What can I say, I was about 3 years old!


----------



## dglad (17 Jun 2008)

I'll second (or third, or whatever) the plug for Thunder Bay, since I live here.  Following are the things to see in the Thunder Bay area:

-Kakabeka Falls (provincial park 30 km west of Thunder Bay; it's right on the Highway and you quite literally can't miss it)
-Fort William Historical Park (accurate rendition of this major 1815 fur trading centre, with period re-enactors and some period weaponry...but the focus is on the fur trade)
-Thunder Bay Military Museum (in the local armoury, at 317 Park Avenue, downtown north side;  it's a small museum, but quite good, and includes a large display of water colours and drawings done by a German PW held during WW2 in several camps on the north shore of Lake Superior)
-Marina Park and the Sleeping Giant (downtown north side; a photo op sort of thing)
-Ouimet Canyon (about 40 km east of Thunder Bay; a spectacular, deep gorge with good viewing; the bottom contains a unique eco-system, called an "arctic disjunct", because the plants down there are normally only found in the arctic.  However, low light levels year-round at the bottom make it a cold, dry, dark place)
-Eagle Canyon (very close to Ouimet; walk across a 600' long suspension bridge over a 150' deep canyon...this is Canada's longest foot suspension bridge, but this one, unlike the others above, will cost you some money)

I'd also recommend taking Highway 17 west of Thunder Bay, along the north shore of Lake Superior, if the weather is nice, and making your way to Sault Ste. Marie.  The views along the lake, especially at Rossport, Terrace Bay, Marathon and south of Wawa, in Lake Superior Provincial Park, are spectacular.  I particularly suggest a stop at Old Woman Bay, just south of Wawa.  There's a beach, if you don't mind swimming in Superior (the water rarely breaks 5 or 6 degrees C, even in the summer) and some amazing cliffs.  Also, Rossport is a true hidden gem; there's a bunch of little craft shops, a restaurant and some great scenery, just by leaving the highway for a half hour or so.

If you take Highway 11, it's faster to North Bay (where 17 and 11 cross again), but the scenery is much less interesting once you get away from Lake Nipigon, until you're back in the Temagami area--about 600 km worth of moose pasture and jackpine flats.


----------



## GUNS (20 Jun 2008)

Here is my advice - save time and money and go directly to Quebec. Get settled in and then go to Newfoundland 

There is no flat lands, no high buildings and no smog.

Just wonderful people who love a good time.

( *I am not a member of Tourist Newfoundland or have family members who are members with Tourist Newfoundland* ) ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2008)

Crowsnest Pass via the CNP Highway: Gorgeous views and nice little towns where you can buy fruit etc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crowsnest_Pass_Highway
http://www.crowsnest-highway.ca/cgi-bin/citypage.pl?city=CROWSNEST_PASS&page=acc-camp

Make sure you stop in Coleman and camp at the Allison-Chinook campground, north off No.3 12 km w. from Coleman. It's signposted pretty well. (403) 562-3219, 563-5395. Bring your fly rod and fishing license. The local hiking from there is fantastic too, if you've got the time. Great views and easy access, easy for kids and parents carrying smaller fire team members in baby bergens. 

Do not stop anywhere between CNP and Lethbridge - far too windy and miserable.


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Jun 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Do not stop anywhere between CNP and Lethbridge - far too windy and miserable.



I must protest.  Waterton is neither windy nor miserable.


----------



## observor 69 (21 Jun 2008)

A number of years ago I stayed at a Hampton Inn hotel in Texas. I was so impressed by this chain that I chose Hampton every chance I get. 
Check out the link, perhaps there are some along your route.

http://hamptoninn1.hilton.com/en_US/hp/index.do

Enjoy!


----------



## Zorno (21 Jun 2008)

Awesome feedback everyone, keep it up.

We were thinking about going through Crowsnest, stopping in Fernie (after a bit of a wine stop in Osoyoos), but are trying to figure out what to do from there.  All very helpful input.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2008)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I must protest.  Waterton is neither windy nor miserable.



OK, OK I agree it's one of the most beautiful mountain towns around (outside of South Park of course) but man, it can blow hard there. I hiked through there for a week a couple of years ago, and have been back winter and summer for shorter trips over the years, and I came away with a permanent list to starboard each time. Last year it was so windy in the townsite I couldn't even put the family tent up without risking its demise. The trees by the lake are a good indicator - they all lean so far over that they look like a tac nuc warhead just detonated next door. ;D

Regardless, camp sites are well serviced and there are some great places to stay, from the Prince of Wales on down.

Keep your sense of weather humour handy though!


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Jun 2008)

> they all lean so far over that they look like a tac nuc warhead just detonated next door.



About the same angle as the whinns at the Old Troon... Ayrshire is my reference point.  Anything less than a gale is a calm day.  ;D


----------

